# Scrim Ghost Skeleton



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

I hope to do a ghost illusion this year. I intend to get mosquito netting from E-bay. I will stretch it between two trees or similar. Behind it I will build a set and light it well. In front of the netting I will set a projector that casts a dancing skeleton set to music. The effect is based on one done at "Hallowed Haunting Grounds" where they used fiber glass screen in a similar manner. 
It should look like a transparent ghost dancing in front of the scene presented. 
Any Ideas as to the scene? I have found a screen saver of a dancing skeleton against a black background. I will try to video the streen saver in action in a dark room. If I am lucky I will be able to pan up and down with the camera to give the impression of the image rising from the ground and then back again at the end of the cycle.


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

I am no expert in this, but why not a grave yard scene? It sounds haunted mansioney to me so that would fit in.
I do a similar ghost effect in my museum, I burned the image I wanted as the menu screen for a dvd, that way it plays as a continous loop automatically. Maybe that will help.


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

I have ordered a 3d disco dancing skeleton video.http://www.motionelements.com/stock-footage/disco-skeleton.html?s=disco-skeleton
I will try to manipulate it with my video software but I dont have the sophistication to do what i really want. I want to be able to make the image rise from the ground as a still image then solidify into a skeleton then start to dance to a song like "Thriller". So I need to manipulate the image not just edit it. I only have the ability to edit.


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

I have Roxio. It allows me to make the image rise up or down on the screen. It has "transitions" that make it happen easily. I have made a 3 minute loop using the above image and Frank Sinatra's "Witchcraft". I think it is great. 
Can't wait to try it on the scrim.
I wonder how I could post some of it here?


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

Posted the finished video. See it on You Tube


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

hahahahaha! :lolkin: love it! i wish i had that kind of techie programs!


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

Next I need the scrim. I wonder what color is best? Black is the most invisible but a lighter color would reflect the image better.


----------



## Nickinbama (Mar 10, 2010)

Aquayne,since your background behind the skeleton is black,you can go with a lighter color,like grey,to project on.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Did you try out the scrim yet?


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

That is hilarious. It will be fun to have a lighter side to your haunt. I hope it all works. Keep us posted.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

You have to know I would like the video. Keep us posted.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LMAO, how did I miss this one? It's a total hoot


----------



## shar (Jun 19, 2010)

Damn I wish I could dance like that! This is so cool!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Very very cool. I would love to have the video of this. Great work.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

I love the video. I can't wait to see it when it all comes together!


----------

